# Recommendations to start with?



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

well im looking at trying to now after many years of desire, to get into the Herp game. strangley, since the passing of Steve Irwin(







) i now feel more inclined than ever to get a Herp.

so some questions:

Any lizard species that are recommended for beginners?(preferrably australian maybe)
And how many lizards are there that are alot on a vegetarian diet? i dont mind much, but the less eat or insects they eat, the better, especially if you ask my mom









How small to the smallest species of croc's, caymans and alligators get?

My mom dosent want me to have snakes, mainly because of how easily they escape. anyone got a clue as how i can convince a stubborn, headstrong mother to let me have a snake at home?








She dosent fear them or really dislike them, she just dosent like the possibility of escape.


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

Alexraptor said:


> My mom dosent want me to have snakes, mainly because of how easily they escape. anyone got a clue as how i can convince a stubborn, headstrong mother to let me have a snake at home?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here, so i bought my snake and keep it at my gf's house, as well as a tank of breeding mice lol, my mom is also feared of the escape, but i think if the tank is totally clipped with a nice big book in the middle of the screen, theres no way he could get out, unless you leave a clip unlocked, hence a "week" spot, get a tank and then get a screen top and clips, then ask you mom to try and open it with no hands or apendages, when she cant do it, then ask her if she thinks a snake can do it lol


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

dude, why are you breeding mice for one snake? get him trained eating frozen/thawed and buy frozen mice...^


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> dude, why are you breeding mice for one snake? get him trained eating frozen/thawed and buy frozen mice...^


its not for one snake, its for 3









for the my snake, my friend john's albino corn snake, and my neighbors red tail boa, oh and BTW im not breeding the mice, the kid john is, but hes just keeping the tank at my gf's house, his mom buged about having rodents in the house, and my gfs mom doesnt care, so it stays there, so it was originally just for his snake, but now i have a snake, and if mice are pumpin out pinkies, i figured, y not, and then my neighbor got in on the deal


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Get a Bearded Dragon.

*No* snakes are vegetarians..and even the smallest Caiman (Cuviers Dwarf is 5 feet as an adult male..and it and all crocodilians are meat eaters as well...


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

well they dont have to be vegitarians, but its preferred by my mom.

at the very least there is no way on earth she will stand for cricket feeding animals, she hates crickets with a passion


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

listen if your mom is scared of the snkae getting out just get more clips so she can feel safer....iu dont recommend too many clips though because then it is gonna suck openeing all those clips evrytime you open the cage lol and also books or something heavy on top of the tank helps out as well...also dont get a screen cover that looks like it can rip easily...because i had a red tail boa and i had books on top of a screen with a little tear in it and long story short books made a bigger hole and snkae got out...not fun to try and find a snake in the house lol just let her know this and she should be fine if not get the bearded dragon like croc sed!! great pet!!


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

:nod: If you want a lizard thats a veggie get a uromastyx they are hardy as hell too


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

yea bearded dragons are awsome pets, they eat crickets but im pretty sure you can weed them onto lettuce, or you can always buy the dead crickets, most pet stores have them


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

or you can get them on worms... theres all different types of worms dragons will eat and are easy to keep

alexraptor- are you saying that your mom would rather have a snake in the house than a container of crickets???


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

no she would rather not have any, she cant stand the sound of crickets(she has bad memories of ciccadas) and she refuses to let me have a snake, due to any possible chance of escape, she dosent fear snakes, she just dosent like the idea of an escapee period.

ive heard that Bearded dragons do ok in room temperature provided a sun light spot, is this true?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

No, not OK.

Ambient air temperatures of 80-85 degrees Farenheit should be minimum. "Room temperature" is usually around 68 degrees farenheit...bad, cold..

The heated tank/enclosure will also need heat lamps for basking and digestion, which will need to be in excess of 98 degrees farenheit...not including Ultraviolet light considerations.

Reptiles are poikilothermic, and you will need to provide heating above "room temperature" to *any* herp you are looking into.


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

^^^ agree room temo is never hott enough unless you live in the dessert lol so a heater is recommened....... well a must


----------

